# Getting a new flock this year...



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I should have done this last year but I keep putting it off...so asap I am ordering 50 new hens from McMurray...getting 13 different breeds. Been a few years since I had that many chicks around!:wahoo:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like fun! I'm hoping to get some chickens this year.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Exciting! I ordered some this year too. They won't be here until May though. I have usually gone through McMurray, but this year decided to give Meyer a try. What breeds did you order?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

My hens hatched off 18 and only 6 were roosters so I will hold off buying any chicks - still need a hen turkey though


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Stephanie if you didn't order yet I am just showing you this http://thehatchinghouse.com/

They are located near me, we sell them hay, they have great poultry. Not sure how prices compare to McMurray or Meyer as I have not ordered chicks in a long time.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Let's see...barred rocks, black cochins, easter eggers, silver laced wyandottes, turkens, partridge rocks, australorps, reds, salmon favorelles, dark brahmas,rose combed brown leghorns,buff laced polish and possibly some black sexlinks.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Saltey...looks like they only sell pullets? 

I'll be ordering as soon as possible for a march/april shipment.

I have used McMurray, Efowl,and Meyer with no complaints.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd like to get some ducklings this year too...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Saltey...looks like they only sell pullets?


Hmmm the few breeds I looked at there was a drop down option for either "Pullets Only" or "Straight Run"

What I liked about them is that they indicated they do not kill/macerate surplus male chicks, they grow them out and process for food banks or sell them discounted to local families to process themselves.


----------

